# She Won!... but she ain't happy about it.



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like she won in the settlement too.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2002/05/09/toy-yoda.htm

David Noll, her attorney, said Wednesday that he could not disclose the settlement's details, although he said Berry can now go to a local car dealership and "pick out whatever type of Toyota she wants."


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Guess that manager will now know the difference between a Toyota and a Toy Yoda


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Reminds me of a story from 15-20 years ago or so when a local car dealer had a TV ad where he said something along the lines of "A new car for only 10,000 bananas". Then someone came with a big truckload of 10,000 bananas and after a lawsuit IIRC, he had to give them the car.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"spartanstew" said:


> Reminds me of a story from 15-20 years ago or so when a local car dealer had a TV ad where he said something along the lines of "A new car for only 10,000 bananas". Then someone came with a big truckload of 10,000 bananas and after a lawsuit IIRC, he had to give them the car.


I think the best was when Burma-Shave offered a trip to Mars on a series of signs of 900 empty jars. A guy cashed in, and after a few correspondences they ended up sending his family to a town in Germany that was pronounced Mars.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Since there's a town in PA that's not only pronounced that way, it's spelled "Mars", seems a more likely choice! Also one in CA, and Texas, the latter state also boasting a town called "Earth".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.snopes.com/business/deals/hummer.asp


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> Since there's a town in PA that's not only pronounced that way, it's spelled "Mars", seems a more likely choice! Also one in CA, and Texas, the latter state also boasting a town called "Earth".


I think they probably wanted to at least give them a nice European vacation.


----------

